# Most attractive hair color/eye color combination for you



## Nick Carraway

assuming that all of the people put in front of you are equally attractive

my first poll here so go easy on me if things don't work out guys

to clarify, we are assuming that the people you are judging are of the gender you find attractive so in most cases guys judge girls and girls judge guys

*if you feel that hair color and eye color mean little for no in attraction, the option will be posted too *:happy:


----------



## Hearts

Because redheads can only have green eyes.


----------



## hailfire

Hearts said:


> Because redheads can only have green eyes.


When I saw this a while ago, I was wondering who'd be the person to point that out XD however, it is one of the most common eye colors for them...


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2

Hm...I think gender may have a factor in preference to what their favorite hair/eye color is.


----------



## scorpion

I think black hair and blue eyes is smexy. 

^ What I voted for but it depends on the gender. For girls I tend to like blond I think.
@2GiveMyHeart2: woah didn't see your post before I posted. Not trying to steal your thunder. Anyway, you're right on!


----------



## Nick Carraway

this assumes you vote for whatever gender you are attracted so in most cases males vote for females and vice versa


----------



## AnCapKevin

If you have pretty hair/eyes, you have pretty hair/eyes. I really don't have a preference.

But I voted for black hair/blue eyes since it's unique and it stands out.

I think there's more to pretty eyes than color, too.

See: the stereotypical "INFJ eyes"


----------



## Talon

Voted brown/brown.


----------



## fihe

black; black. LIKE MY SOUL


----------



## phony

I like hands...


----------



## fihe

Hearts said:


> Because redheads can only have green eyes.


Rick Astley has red hair and brown eyes.










it's more apparent in this photo of him now. his hair is now more of a brown. I wonder if he colors it.


----------



## platorepublic

Brown hair with blue or green eyes. Drools.


----------



## Doll

Dark hair dark eyes. My favorite. Although it really doesn't make a difference, but I thought I'd be shallow and answer the question more usefully.


----------



## Mammon

Black Hair, brown eyes


----------



## Nekomata

Black hair, green eyes~ also, red hair green eyes is awesome too. But overall, it doesn't really matter much to me.


----------



## Nick Carraway

surprised to see Black hair and Brown eyes winning on this poll, I always hear people say it is too generic and too common to be considered attractive

I have that combination so HECK YA


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2

@_scorpion_ That's quite alright. I appreciate it, though.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## scorpion

2GiveMyHeart2 said:


> @_scorpion_ That's quite alright. I appreciate it, though.  Great minds think alike.


Np. ^^


----------



## countrygirl90

Brown hair and eyes. Though I like black hairs with brown eyes too .


----------



## Iridescent

I voted blonde with blue eyes... Fuck, I'm Hitler.


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Voted for the last option because I've seen striking examples of every combination on that list, but insofar as I have a type, I would say it's dark blonde hair with light eyes.


----------



## Aelthwyn

I'm torn between black and red hair, I love both! - with green eyes. And this goes for men or women.
I voted for black though because I'm partial to deathly pale skin which is usually counteracted by freckles in redheads, which is still cute but not quite as ideal to me.


oh, and I have a theory about dark eyes being attractive - I've noticed that 'bad guys' or 'cool and calculating' people seem to usually be shown with small pupils while usually trustworthy, innocent, or friendly people are depicted with larger pupils. I think Dark eyes can give the impression of more dialated pupils making them seem more comfortable to look at psychologically speaking. While blue eyes may be more rare making them seem more striking, the pupil also stands out in contrast to the lighter eye-color and will tend to look smaller possibly cueing a subtle sense of distance or mistrust (though I suppose that element could also be considered alluring).


----------



## Gel E.

Blonde hair blue eyes.


----------



## EllieBear

Natural redheads with brown eyes... Sadly rather rare, but beautiful!


----------



## bethbarksfortegan

I've always had a thing for brown hair and green eyes. Every girl I like seems to be that combination.


----------



## Darko

Red hair and brown eyes, definitely.


----------



## kiwigrl

For me it's not so much the colour of eyes and hair although they play a part. It's the size, shape and expression of the eyes and mouth, and preferably shortish hair with no facial hair so you can see the masculine shape of the jaw and face. My husband has black hair and greenish-brown eyes which you could say is my favourite look but I also like Daniel Craig with his blue eyes and blonde hair.

Wow us blue eyes blondes aren't too popular in the poll lol.


----------



## Pixzelina

I like redheads preferably with blue eyes but green is ok too :3


----------



## PrimroseMind

I voted black hair blue eyes but only because I couldn't choose and decided to go with the highest contrast. All combinations are equally magnificent though. roud:


----------



## Persian

Blond hair and dark brown eyes are beautiful. 








I have a blond dark brown-eyed crush that comes from the Persians that lived in the mountains for the last thousands of years.
Blonde dark brown-eyeds also have an air of innocence. 
The reverse is true for black haired blue eyes. People with that combination look menacing, violent, and intolerant.








They are my least favorite combination.

Well, I am a brunet dark brown-eyed person.


----------



## Neidijijian

What about people with Hazel eyes sob sob sob* My favorite is Black/red hair, Hazel eyes. :kitteh:


----------



## Northcrest

Red hair with green eyes is such a beauty to see. Its an interesting mixture.


----------



## rawrmosher

Brown hair with broth eyes pride anyone? >.<


----------



## SeñorTaco

Soulless blue eyes with jet black hair.
Or emerald green eyes with brown hair.

NONE OF WHICH I HAVE.


----------



## Promethea

dark hair, dark eyes


----------



## Aquamarine

I actually like Gingers with green eyes or blue eyes. Nevertheless, I don't get attracted to people based on appearance alone.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Not on the poll :shocked:

l find hazel eyes with light brown or even dishwater blonde hair to be HAWT.

Depends on the skin tone, though. Olive skin :blushed:


----------



## Tater Tot

Brown hair and blue eyes... but blue eyes in general. :O


----------



## jenteal

When judging looks alone I really like dark hair and dark eyes. When it comes to relationships I generally become attracted to a person based on there personality and intelligence which causes me to be physically attracted to them. 

The exception to dark hair and dark eyes is Chris Hemsworth. I would let him hit me over the head with a lamp.


----------



## jenteal

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Not on the poll :shocked:
> 
> l find hazel eyes with light brown or even dishwater blonde hair to be HAWT.
> 
> Depends on the skin tone, though. Olive skin :blushed:


Thanks for including me in the most attractive hair/eyes. :shocked:


----------



## sceptical mystic

(Dark) brown hair, blue eyes :kitteh:


----------



## Rice

It doesn't matter a whole lot, but I do like medium brown hair and green eyes.


----------



## Aelthwyn

Black hair, pale skin, green eyes - like clearly green, not hazel-green or grey-green or blue-green

oh... did I already respond to this? ah well


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Bland hair with black eyes.


----------



## aendern

emberfly said:


> Dark-brown (black-looking) hair with blue eyes
> 
> see: Jared Leto.
> Zooey Deschanel.
> 
> 
> There are so many redheads where I go to school (it almost makes you forget they're going extinct) and I don't think I've seen any with green eyes... they all have blue.











^Here is an example, even though she has green eyes <3 Dark, dark hair with green or blue eyes is what I find to be the most striking and attractive.

However, I also enjoy dark eyes.. like almost black. Also just normal brown eyes.

I don't really like blue eyes UNLESS they are with dark hair. Without the dark hair, they lose all attractiveness to me. (just my personal taste)


----------



## Uralian Hamster

Nightchill said:


> Where the hell can blue eyes-black hair can be found. It's extremely rare in nature, unless dyed.


My mom! She's mostly Welsh. Her parents both had black hair and blue eyes too. It does seem sort of unnatural when you think about it.


----------



## aendern

Nightchill said:


> Where the hell can blue eyes-black hair can be found. It's extremely rare in nature, unless dyed.


It's extremely rare, which is probably why it is so coveted.


----------



## Nightchill

bollocks said:


> My mom! She's mostly Welsh. Her parents both had black hair and blue eyes too. It does seem sort of unnatural when you think about it.


If unnatural means 'too good to be true'. And it often does.




emberfly said:


> It's extremely rare, which is probably why it is so coveted.



Possibly. But from the standpoint of aesthetics it's the contrast that is striking.
(though I voted for blond hair - it always reminded me of tender golden rays of sunlight and vital force)


----------



## Uralian Hamster

Nightchill said:


> If unnatural means 'too good to be true'. And it often does.


:shocked:


----------



## Aha

Blonde - blue


----------



## Nightchill

bollocks said:


> :shocked:


Are you trying to say you have it? :shocked:


----------



## Uralian Hamster

Nightchill said:


> Are you trying to say you have it? :shocked:


Well I don't but a lot of my maternal relatives have it, it's not as rare as you would think.


----------



## JosephtheSinger

Have to go with the blonde hair and blue eyes. Sorry brunettes!


----------



## rainydaze

I find all types of coloring beautiful, all of them...but for the purpose of this thread, these are the combinations that 'catch my eye' more quickly.

In women: black hair, brown eyes with milky complexions...the most under-represented combination in Hollywood/media...not surprising because their ideals run in the opposite direction: light-colored eyes and/or light-colored hair, and fake dark tans. I've seen too many naturally raven haired, dark eyed girls get fake tans and dye-jobs, sometimes colored contacts, when their natural coloring is just stunning. So yeah, it catches my eye when I see these types at their natural state 










In men: black hair with hazel or green eyes


----------



## Knight of Ender

I don't like blonde hair if it blows around everywhere. It mostly depends on how neat it is (hypocrite warning)


----------



## Crimson Lord

Blonde hair/blue eyes definitely get the Aryan in me going, but for some reason I find blonde hair/brown eyes really attractive. I have to admit black hair/blue eyes are definitely in third place for me though.


----------



## The Marauder

Dark hair/dark eyes
Any combo can be sexy though
I just prefer darker colours


----------



## Moonpie

Where are the hazel eyes? Haha :tongue:


----------



## SouthernSaxon

I'm tied between ice-blonde hair and dark brown/black hair, slightly wavy, long and flowing down to the shoulders. Either way, the girl would have deep blue eyes like the sea and pale skin.

However, what's most important to me is craniometry...I am most attracted to a girl exuding symmetry, and a phenotype similar to mine (I believe research has shown that we are subconscious narcissists, drawn towards faces like our own). My ancestry is English, Scottish and German, so hunting grounds for mates aren't hard to find.


----------



## VinnieBob

red, green


----------



## ZombieDragons

I am in love with people who have brown hair and lighter shades of green or brown in their eyes. In second it's all the redhairs, and then black haired ones with preferably blue eyes.


----------



## Lacuna

I have red hair and blue eyes and OP doesn't think I'm pretty enough to put in the pollll wwaaaaahhh :sad:

Hahahaha  Anyway. I tend to find dark hair and eyes most attractive when I'm single, but when I'm in love with someone, their hair/eye color scheme is the most attractive in the world.


----------



## olonny

I usually find very attractive green eyes combined with anything, although black hair really fits with those beautiful eyes.
However, lately, I'm more attracted to men with the brown hair-brown eyes combo, probably due to the fact that here in Spain is the most common one to find


----------



## rezo

green eyes are awesome with any hair color =P


----------



## Syvelocin

Green eyes are my favorite, but light eyes in general are great. I also prefer darker hair. I didn't know what to say in the poll because brown, black, and red are all great. I never understood the fascination with blondes. Granted, I fell for one, but in my defense, her hair was reddish magenta at the time. Joking, I have nothing against being attracted to them, just never seem to be. 

My eyes are weird. They vary. I love it when they're greenish brown, but usually they're blue-grey-green with an amber ring.


----------



## DualGnosis

I picked blonde hair blue eyes as most attractive personally,

but green eyes (w/ any hair color) are definitely up there especially on brunettes. It just looks so exotic.

Brown eyes/ Black hair are too common, it doesn't really stand out at all too me unless the person is already attractive.


----------



## Ferin

I love all the combinations really. I love green eyes, with any of the hair colors, mainly light brownish blonde. I am a big fan of color dyed hair as well like purple, blue or bright red. I think if you can pull it off and not lose your job, then its sexy and you should!


----------



## Wonszu

Gray eyes (light or dark), as for hair - no specifications. I prefer blond hair but only if skin is fair. Otherwise - anything is good.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## 11thNight

I said black hair and blue eyes (though I'm not sure this ever occurs naturally). A close second for me would be brown hair and green eyes.


----------



## Sir Cat Mittenbuns

I've fallen for black hair/black eyes, brown hair/brown eyes and red hair/blue eyes, so... I don't know what to put, haha. I'll admit that I love the contrast of pale skin against black hair and clear blue eyes.


----------



## coal

Every combination can look amazing imo. My favorite might be dark brown/black hair + yellowish eyes.


----------



## lazydaisy

I guess it doesn't really matter but initially I'm almost always attracted to brown hair with green/hazel eyes


----------



## Choice

odd eyed people!


----------



## Victarion

Yes, I have a thing for brown hair/green eyes as much as I'd like to say it means nothing.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

I like a lot of combos. I voted brown hair, green eyes (lol just realized that's sorta what I have T_T) but I also really like black hair with green or blue eyes, and actually bone structure matters more to me, and I really like any pale (healthy) skin/dark hair combo, and then eye color doesn't really matter. Not too crazy about blond, and I also like coffee-toned skin a lot.

I find it strange that redhead was not allowed a brown eyes or blue eyes option. I prefer red hair with blue eyes, than with green. I like black best with blue or really dark black (Asian) as well, blond with green, and brown with green or brown (I have found I can really like brown eyes sometimes). But I like GRAY with *everything*, and that option was missing.


----------



## phoenixmarie

I've always had a thing for guys with dark hair and dark eyes. Dark features are really attractive to me. I have blue eyes and reddish hair, so maybe it's an opposites-attract thing.


----------



## Ziggurat

lazydaisy said:


> I guess it doesn't really matter but initially I'm almost always attracted to brown hair with green/hazel eyes





Victarion said:


> Yes, I have a thing for brown hair/green eyes as much as I'd like to say it means nothing.





lookslikeiwin said:


> I voted brown hair, green eyes


Hell yes, I had no idea that I was so desirable. xD


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Ziggurat said:


> Hell yes, I had no idea that I was so desirable. xD


Green eyes are pretty rare on guys


----------



## Sporadic Aura

red hair any color eyes.


----------



## Wisteria

Brown hair and brown eyes! <3 Wish I had this combination

for guys, idk really.


----------



## Fumetsu

really depends on other things.

In HS I REALLY hated blonde hair/Blue eyed guys because every one of them looked exactly the same: Square chin, squint eyes short pointy hair-no thanks. 

if I wanted to date a blonde clone I'd go for the one in my avatar
...but that'd be weird. :laughing:


----------



## Malandro

Depends who we're talking and what their skin tone is. Because people of colour normally have dark hair and dark eyes, I think that looks good automatically (it's all about the naturally thick eyebrows - it makes shaping them easier).

I like red hair and blue eyes combo on brown skinned people and I like honey blonde hair and yellow-brown eyes.

On white people, I think they normally look good with dark hair but not jet black (depends on if they've got a tan or olive-based skin or not). 

On men, I talk about how good dark hair and dark eyes are, but if they have those naturally and dye their hair or something, I like that because it's a bit of expression and style.


----------



## ponpiri

Black hair/green stand out to me.

Although the many shades of brown eyes are probably what I like best with very dark hair. Blondes with light eyes don't do anything for me and blonde hair/brown eyes is borderline.


----------



## Khadroma

I voted black hair and blue eyes because I have a girl-crush on Zooey Deschanel.

HOWEVER, I really like Nikolaj Coster-Waldau.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Jaune

I was thinking of posting "Hair color and eye color mean nothing to me when it comes to attraction" because I've been infatuated with people of all hair and eye colors, but I've noticed that I really have a thing for blondes with blue eyes.


----------



## JBOY

It really depends on the individual, but I tend to have a thing for golden brown/borderline blonde hair


----------



## Bunniculla

Pale blonde hair with shocking blue eyes :kitteh:


----------



## incision

Unexpected and dramatic combinations like black hair and any light coloured eyes, whether pale brown, gray, blue, green or mixed colours.


----------



## atamagasuita

Anything I'm not choosy.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I came into this thread not realizing I had already voted in the poll. No idea how long ago it was but, lo and behold, my answer then is still my answer now: green eyes and red hair. Such a breathtakingly beautiful combination.










I would marry a girl who looks like this, instantly.


----------



## Starlorn

Green eyes and Red Hair definitely; but not bright red for me, that nice penny-auburn color is attractive. I don't choose people based off of looks, but I still find this quite nice. I also think that Borderline-Blonde with Brown-Green Hazel or Amber is quite pretty!


----------



## atamagasuita

Ftw


----------



## tinyheart

Dark hair and eyes don't matter.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

I admire the haircolor: HTML-Code: 33582f
I love all eye colors with the exception of creepy, yellow, glowing eyes.


----------



## TryptamineDream

Dyed Silver hair, radiant green eyes.


----------



## hellonearth

Black hair and brown eyes. Would have also said that color didn't matter, because really it doesn't, but I still find the combo of dark hair/eyes really pretty.


----------



## Zeus

For some odd reason I find black hair, with blue or green eyes delictable. I'm super trait specific.


----------



## Zeus

atamagasuita said:


> Anything I'm not choosy.


Thought female ENTJs were prone to liking the more chiseled masculine face to be enchanting?


----------

